

Stop producing mediocre work - atk
http://whatdoudo.net/?p=158

======
otoburb
It seems logical to believe that one will produce a lot of mediocre work while
on the (most likely long and arduous) journey to become a passionate "master".

Consistently mediocre work -- now that would be a crushing shame indeed.

~~~
atk
Great point. The key is to figure out if you are really passionate about the
work and if you have a natural aptitude to be able to last the journey. If
not, the result will likely be consistently mediocre work.

